
Ask HN: Why use bootstrap when it doesn't even have a datapicker? - xstartup
I am surprised bootstrap doesn&#x27;t even provide you with a date picker, yet it&#x27;s soo popular.
======
domnomnom
I don’t know how people are surprised by this with the CEO. Honestly I’m
surprised T-Mobile even survived in a market with AT&T and Verizon.

